# Router bits



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm shopping for some new bits to go with my new incra positioner system. I don't want to start a fire here about bits but I read in amazon's reviews that a guy got a Freud set and found a straight bit to be undersized. That spooked me a little I have several other blades from Freud and there great.

I'm considering between

amana
whiteside
Cmt
Mslc
and freud

any comments on any of these, please don't include harsh remarks. I believe and have good points.

Thanks

Ps any bits you like not listed I'd like to here about, again please no flames.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong with any of those choices.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hexhead said:


> I'm shopping for some new bits to go with my new incra positioner system. I don't want to start a fire here about bits but I read in amazon's reviews that a guy got a Freud set and found a straight bit to be undersized. That spooked me a little I have several other blades from Freud and there great.
> 
> I'm considering between
> 
> ...


Looks to me like your down to a coin-flip. I read those Amazon reviews with a grain of salt. My experience with Freud has been pretty much all good.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have bits from all those brands and have no complaints. The MLCS bits are not as high quality as the other brands unless you buy their premium Katana bits. The standard MLCS bits are"Good enough for the kind of girls we go with"


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

The kind of girls we go with, that made me laugh Mike, laughing is good. I agree reading those reviews with a grain of salt and I too have had great success with Freuds dado set, and saw blades. I have a few router bits, I just wanted to run it by you guys to see if a common thread started appearing. You right, coin toss, it came up frued, I guess I try the them seeing I just found out how to say it right, it like Sigman froid

Thanks for your imput.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

They're all good as far as I'm concerned. I have the CMT but would not hesitate to buy any but the MLCS which I find are iffy on accuracy. If money is a consideration you can't go wrong with the Whiteside. If any brand is on sale I'd go with that one.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Keep an eye out for Woodcraft which sells Whiteside and has them on sale frequently. 

Rockler has a sale on a few Frued bits right now.

I subscribe to both of their Email newsletters and thereby am alerted to the sale items for both them a several other dealers on a regular basis.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the Freud but I would have bought any of the brands you listed. When I was looking I found the Freud set on sale so that is why I have them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sales are good! Just thought I should mention that Whiteside bits are made in the USA. CMT and Freud in Italy, Amana in Israel and MLCS in China.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

*Router Bits*

I am sort of looking too.

I notice that both Incremental Tools and WoodPeck.com (both big Incra suppliers) both offer Whiteside.

I also saw a post around here praising Whiteside for accuracy.

Just my $.02!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess the one that got left out here is eagleamerica. They get consistently rated up with the Whitesides by the mags.


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

i have always used freud, whiteside, trend, and uk company called wealdon.
all are great bits but very expensive over this side of the pond.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Almost all of my bits are either from Freud or Amana with a few Bosch thrown in. From what I hear, Whiteside makes great bits, I just haven't gotten around to trying any of them. The bits I have always performed well for me for going on 30 years, if it works don't mess with it is my motto. :sold:

Personally, I avoid "Made in China" tools like the plague. :nhl_checking: Although my Laguna bandsaw works great, my Jet drill press is a genuine POS... You pays your money and takes your choice but, IMHO, if you're buying a chunk of steel and carbide that's going to be spinning around at 22,00 RPM right in front of your face I don't think you want to cheap out or buy product from a country that's infamous for inventing the concept of quality fade.

Stick with American or European made bits is my suggestion.

HTH,
Bill


----------

